# Just bought property on the Rifle River. What do I need to know?



## NLP_SLED_GUY (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello all, I've done quite a bit of reading here but I'm a bit lost. But due to lingo and simply being in over my head a bit I'm kind of lost. Please allow me explain.

I grew up in ranging back and fourth between Bay City and the Rose City/Mio area. As a kid I loved fishing the lakes. Mostly Largemouth and Bluegills. Even tossed a fly rod around as a kid for a while. I joined the Marines at 17 years old and only now, after retiring I managed to move back. 5 acres on the Rifle River north of Greenwood Rd and south of Lake Ogemaw. Let's say in the area of the Kenneth launch. 300 feet on both sides of the river. So happy to be home!

Since leaving the area and living down south for many years, most of my fishing has been in the Atlantic Ocean as a guest others boats or off of piers. Fishing is fun, but not the same thing.

What do I need to know to get to fishing on the river? I know that's a big, broad question but that's where I'm at. Is my location at least decent? What good equipment to start with? What runs am I looking for? Basics like that.

Some good links maybe? Much of what I've found is very dated. This site has been the best that I've found to this point.

I really appreciate any input. 

Thank you.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Edclark, glad your back to Michigan...I used to canoe that river every year and we camped at riverview camp ground at the west end of Townline rd. We did 15ish mile trips and I spent a lot of time fishing...caught a lot of different fish (pike, browns, 1 rainbow and a few smallies)...my only advise is avoid summer...way too many canoes and tubes...as well as too many drunks...every sharp curve had deep pools...usually produced fish...good luck


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

A fly rod on that river may be a good option for you and you do not always have to be targeting trout.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are probably a few Salmon getting ready to spawn in the Rifle, right now. There are Browns in there year-round. Steelhead will start pushing in every time there is a decent rain, for the next couple months, until ice-up. It is all about the holes/runs on river bends.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can find almost any fish in the state in the rifle. I have caught salmon, steelhead, brook trout, pike ,bass, perch blue gills and everything else in that river but not the same day. It's fun to fish even during the kayak hatch you just have to fish early and late. Just get in there and get a line wet.


----------



## Duckysrt8 (Apr 17, 2019)

I know the rifle can be a good fishery at certain times of the year. Haven’t fished in a long time myself but I do know like mentioned above it gets a fair amount of canoers/kayakers in the summer depending on the stretch. Also, I think the salmon runs aren’t what they used to be from what I’ve heard/read but don’t really know first hand. Either way good luck and I’m sure you’ll get into some fish if you do enough exploring.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

edclarkiv said:


> Hello all, I've done quite a bit of reading here but I'm a bit lost. But due to lingo and simply being in over my head a bit I'm kind of lost. Please allow me explain.
> 
> I grew up in ranging back and fourth between Bay City and the Rose City/Mio area. As a kid I loved fishing the lakes. Mostly Largemouth and Bluegills. Even tossed a fly rod around as a kid for a while. I joined the Marines at 17 years old and only now, after retiring I managed to move back. 5 acres on the Rifle River north of Greenwood Rd and south of Lake Ogemaw. Let's say in the area of the Kenneth launch. 300 feet on both sides of the river. So happy to be home!
> 
> ...


First off Thank You for your service Sir! Secondly, congrats on the realestate. Thirdly, light line small hooks and crawlers will give you a good start. Spawn sacks and spinners will put fish in the pan for ya. Good luck Enjoy


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't leave anything near the bank over the winter. If you are building a house move it well back from the bank. 100 yards is not too much if you are in a low spot. The Rifle jams up and sends ice and water well beyond the bank.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I fish the area you speak of pretty regular. Live on a lake not far from River and have hunt/fish camp on river very close to you up stream.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Right now is probably your best shot at Steelhead in the Rifle, until the spring. It will start to intermittently freeze overnight pretty soon; which makes for fishing in slush in the morning. Then it will freeze over completely, and will be done until it thaws in late March.


----------



## bill Head (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't forget all the trail cams to catch all the people trespassing on your land. Then you can post the pics on the trespasser page. LOL


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

I don't know if you enjoy flyfishing, but I do enjoy flyfishing the rifle, not many big fish, but at times nice mayfly and caddis hatches. I would really love to find a nice piece of property up that way, I love looking at the hills as I approach Rose City on 33 from the south. Such beautiful country!
Mike.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

QUOTE="bill Head, post: 7897627, member: 129037"]Don't forget all the trail cams to catch all the people trespassing on your land. Then you can post the pics on the trespasser page. LOL[/QUOTE] In all the years of ownership, plenty of anglers have passed by, Have never had a single problem from a angler. The canoe/kayak/tube rental customers for the most part are a scourge to the river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine fished the Rifle Sunday. He floated a stretch with someone, and had 3 other friends who floated 2 other stretches. They caught 0 Steelhead combined, for 5 guys, and covered at least 12 miles of river. There is just a stunning lack of fall Steelhead in east-side rivers this year.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

feedinggrounds said:


> QUOTE="bill Head, post: 7897627, member: 129037"]Don't forget all the trail cams to catch all the people trespassing on your land. Then you can post the pics on the trespasser page. LOL


 In all the years of ownership, plenty of anglers have passed by, Have never had a single problem from a angler. The canoe/kayak/tube rental customers for the most part are a scourge to the river.[/QUOTE]

You might be looking at this all wrong. Get yourself a nice cigar, some iced tea and a lawn chair. Take your position and watch the bikini's parade by.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The scenery can be really nice on a warm weekend.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> In all the years of ownership, plenty of anglers have passed by, Have never had a single problem from a angler. The canoe/kayak/tube rental customers for the most part are a scourge to the river.


You might be looking at this all wrong. Get yourself a nice cigar, some iced tea and a lawn chair. Take your position and watch the bikini's parade by.[/QUOTE]
Might be something to that, but best I can tell the ratio of nice and not so nice, is way out of balance. I will fish after dark.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

feedinggrounds said:


> You might be looking at this all wrong. Get yourself a nice cigar, some iced tea and a lawn chair. Take your position and watch the bikini's parade by.


Might be something to that, but best I can tell the ratio of nice and not so nice, is way out of balance. I will fish after dark.[/QUOTE]
I have personally snorkeled the rifle in late august- from ranch campground to the suspension bridge in the rec area. The amount of trophy browns was impressive. Getting them to bite however- another story. Silver blade yellow with red dots panther Martin is my go to- and an olive tungsten bead nymph with rubber legs does damage with the fly rod.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Grinnell, I think we are referring to the female humans floating on tubes, kayaks and canoes when speaking of ratios. Lol but you are correct on all the rest. I will just say, those browns you speak of are lazy meat eaters. Real meat.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> A buddy of mine fished the Rifle Sunday. He floated a stretch with someone, and had 3 other friends who floated 2 other stretches. They caught 0 Steelhead combined, for 5 guys, and covered at least 12 miles of river. There is just a stunning lack of fall Steelhead in east-side rivers this year.


River hasn't been setup right most of the fall. Water was high alot and dirty. When it had been getting close to fishable we did well.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

In my experience over 50 years, fishing during the summer on Tuesdays and Wednesdays can be productive. Forget fishing around July 4th. I always had a lot of fun casting nightcrawlers and cleos in the spring.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Good Job Maple River Salmon


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> River hasn't been setup right most of the fall. Water was high alot and dirty. When it had been getting close to fishable we did well.
> View attachment 467381
> View attachment 467383
> View attachment 467385
> View attachment 467387


Ya but I've seen you catch steelhead out of a mud puddle before Wayne!

Nice job man.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The flow on the Rifle was 455 CFS last Sunday, and had dropped from a rain about 5 days earlier. It was in perfect shape for Steelhead, but there weren't any fish to speak of. Then it jumped to 1400 CFS after Monday's rain, and has been slowly dropping since. Another nearby river was blown yesterday, but drops in 2 days after a rain. I should get a real-time report on that river, Sunday. Hopefully there are fish in that crick. The guys I know who fish the Rifle know that river incredibly well, and are good at catching Steelhead from it. They are struggling. But it is about to freeze, so it will be a moot point.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I had buddy's on it Sunday too and they struggled to get 6 hookups. Viability was 10". Personally I would not consider 455 ideal. 

The crick has been the real disappointment all season. Good run super early then hardly a skip after a good water event. Last fall was similar. Good luck and hope it turns around.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I had buddy's on it Sunday too and they struggled to get 6 hookups. Viability was 10". Personally I would not consider 455 ideal.
> 
> The crick has been the real disappointment all season. Good run super early then hardly a skip after a good water event. Last fall was similar. Good luck and hope it turns around.


You gave up too early then, because it fished really well December into January last year, until it got cold again. Almost all fresh, mature spawners, 6-9lbs.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You gave up too early then, because it fished really well December into January last year, until it got cold again. Almost all fresh, mature spawners, 6-9lbs.


That's why I said fall. I made it out for those end of dec early Jan fish. It's just odd that our east side runs dont seem to get going till dec is all in saying.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> That's why I said fall. I made it out for those end of dec early Jan fish. It's just odd that our east side runs dont seem to get going till dec is all in saying.


I gotcha Wayne. My buddy actually said they same thing lol. The AS used to always get a December push too.


----------



## NLP_SLED_GUY (Sep 25, 2019)

All, 

Most sincere apologies for falling off the planet. Shortly after the original post I had carpel tunnel surgery. It took longer than expected for the wound to heal. But the surgery didn’t work. I have some fairly extreme symptoms in both arms. So it’s been getting in the way of things I want to do. I have to use an iPad for surfing as a mouse is off limits.

I have read all of the replies but too many to comment on.

I did get some days where I tried some simple spin casting with some various silver spinners. A recommendation of the properties previous owner. Also picked up a cheap fly rod to play with. Used some basic trout flies. But nothing. I’ve seen a lot of wildlife while fishing, but no fish. Beavers, rabbits, muskrats, turkeys, foxes, lots of deer and even a coyote. I did put a couple trail cams in. Most interesting was a couple of a Fox, a couple of bucks briefly sparing right in front of the camera. All great things after living in a city “down south” for many years.

My take on my fishing results was one of two or three things. Either I really don’t know what I’m doing, there weren’t any fish or a combination of both. 

One observation was that as mentioned the water was very high and murky most of the fall. 

My property is very thickly wooded. It’s also down an extreme grade several hundred feet distance from the rest of the property. Elevation maybe a 150 feet or more. But moving the trail cams in the summertime isn’t a bad idea,

Thank you all again,

Ed


----------



## NLP_SLED_GUY (Sep 25, 2019)

feedinggrounds said:


> I fish the area you speak of pretty regular. Live on a lake not far from River and have hunt/fish camp on river very close to you up stream.


We are probably very close. You probably drive past our place often.

Ed


----------



## NLP_SLED_GUY (Sep 25, 2019)

partsman said:


> I don't know if you enjoy flyfishing, but I do enjoy flyfishing the rifle, not many big fish, but at times nice mayfly and caddis hatches. I would really love to find a nice piece of property up that way, I love looking at the hills as I approach Rose City on 33 from the south. Such beautiful country!
> Mike.


We searched most of the state for a long time for the right place. The only compromise here was the River for a lake. I would have preferred a bit further north, but this was far enough north for my Carolina girl wife!

First winter back home, I want more snow!!

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## NLP_SLED_GUY (Sep 25, 2019)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> First off Thank You for your service Sir! Secondly, congrats on the realestate. Thirdly, light line small hooks and crawlers will give you a good start. Spawn sacks and spinners will put fish in the pan for ya. Good luck Enjoy


Thank you! It was truly my pleasure. The smartest thing I ever did!

Ed


----------

